# Couple mid 50s on VHI teachers €2,311: health insurance options



## Meath Lady (21 Feb 2013)

I am currently insured with *VHI (Teachers Plan)* which is coming in this year at €2,311. 

We are two adults 55 and 56 old. Husband has had a heart attack and a stent fitted, so family history on both sides for cardiac. 

I opted for this insurance as  I was previously *B options*. 

There are too many choices and very  hard to follow. I don't really want to downgrade. 

Have I any cheaper alternatives offering much the same cover? 

Thanks


----------



## snowyb (22 Feb 2013)

Hi,
The *VHI Teachers Plan* has no hospital excess, it also has no out-patient cover. 

So, the best alternative equivalent plan with no hospital excess is called *Company Care Plus with Laya Healthcare*.  Price €1,059 per adult. 

This plan also has excellent out-patient cover, with no age-related waiting times so you would have immediate cover for these expenses.

Company Care Plus  1059 x 2 =  2118 + 3% (3% charge applies if you pay by installments with Laya) = €2,181 pa.

[broken link removed]



There are also a number of cheaper alternative plans, with a hospital excess, if you want to stay with VHI as follows:

Company Plan Extra Select    980 x 2 = 1960
or
Plan PMI 15 11                    875 X 2 = 1750

These plans are similar to Teachers Plan with no out-patient cover.

[broken link removed]


Alternative plans with Laya Healthcare, with a hospital excess and good out-patient cover as follows:

Total Health Plus                    1028 x 2 + 3% = 2117
or
Simply Health Excess                899 x 2 + 3% = 1851
or
Total Health Choice                  874 x 2 + 3% = 1772

[broken link removed]


NOTE:  A price increase applies to 50 plans with VHI on 1st March 2013.

It is not clear on HIA website what plans are going up in price - not sure if above VHI plans are affected by this increase.

Even with an increase, they would be cheaper than Teachers Plan.

What is your renewal date?

Snowyb


----------



## ajapale (22 Feb 2013)

Thanks Snowyb,

When you say "_excellent outpatient cover_" with Laya what exactly is this? 

If the OP were to move to Laya (and save €200 pa) is there anything that the *VHI teachers* does cover that *Laya CoCare +* doesnt?


thanks again,

aj


----------



## snowyb (22 Feb 2013)

Out-patient cover refers to any private visits to a consultant, gp, dentist, physiotherapist and a list of other practitioners.  Company Care Plus plan offers a refund of 75% of the cost for consultant and gp visits, also 50% refund for all other private visits to dentists,physio, etc.

 This plan has a 1euro excess, this means that your day to day medical expenses are not subject to a qualifying amount before you can claim. 
So, even if you just have a couple of visits in a year, you will be refunded 75% or 50% of the cost incurred.

  For example, Plan B Options has an outpatient excess of 250 per person. This means a persons allowable expenses have to be higher than 250 in one year, before they are eligible for a refund.

The Teachers Plan with VHI has hardly any outpatient cover.  If you click on the comparison below, and click on the drop down 'outpatient' - you can see line by line the difference between the two plans.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?203&198/



Regarding hospital cover(inpatient),  there is nothing on the Teachers Plan that isn't also covered on Company Care Plus.  In fact, overall Co Care+ has extras, for example:

 1.             There is no 80% restriction for orthopaedic operations in private or hi-tech hospitals.
 2.             Just a 50euro shortfall per night for a private bed in a private hospital.
 3.             The shortfall per night in Mater Private or Blackrock Clinic is 175euro - with Teachers Plan it is 260euro per night.
 4.             Extra convalescence cover per night.

All this  - and at a cheaper price!


Note the plans recommended with VHI as alternatives, are also identical to the Teachers Plan.  
The only one difference being the 100euro hospital excess. 
This means you pay 100 if you are admitted to a private or hi-tech hospital for surgery or treatment for a minimum of one night stay.
 It doesn't apply to admissions to public hospitals.
These plans are even cheaper again.


The other recommended  plans with Laya are also identical to Teachers Plan - regarding hospital cover. 
They also have the added extra of good outpatient cover -50% refund for gp,consultants etc. 
Again at a much cheaper price.
That's if you are happy to pay a hospital excess of 100euro, if admitted to a private hospital for surgery or treatment.


I hope this explains things a bit better.   

Snowyb


----------



## Meath Lady (3 Mar 2013)

Thanks Snowy B for all that hard work. When you say if I dont mind paying 100 euro excess is that per night or just 100 euro per hospital stay. Cant understand why these policies are so complex. Thanks again


----------



## snowyb (4 Mar 2013)

Meath Lady said:


> Thanks Snowy B for all that hard work. When you say if I dont mind paying 100 euro excess is that per night or just 100 euro per hospital stay. Cant understand why these policies are so complex. Thanks again




Hi,

Just to clarify,  the 100 euro excess refers to a hospital stay and NOT per night.

It only applies to a stay in a private or a hi-tech hospital.

It does NOT apply to a stay in any public hospital  ie. Beaumont, Mater Public Hospital etc, etc


VHI NOTE;    As previously mentioned, there was a price increase on 1 March 2013  on 50 VHI plans.
   One of the plans recommended called Company Plan Extra Select increased to 1038 per person from 1/3/2013.
   The other plan recommended called PMI 15 11  will increase in price on 28 March 2013, as per hia website. New price not specified.





LAYA NOTE;     There will be a general price increase with Laya Healthcare plans on 1st April 2013.
                        I don't know your renewal date so I don't know if it the price increase will affect you.
                        If your renewal date is on 1st April 2013, you can sign up with Laya with effect from 29th March 2013 to avoid 
                        the price increase.   


What is your renewal date?

Snowyb


----------



## Meath Lady (4 Mar 2013)

renewal date 8th March. What would you think of Glo Health Best


----------



## snowyb (4 Mar 2013)

Regarding Glohealth Best Plan, the hospital cover is fine, but the out-patient 
cover is not great.  For that price it is not great value for money.

Compared to Company Care Plus with Laya, it doesn't tick all the boxes.
That's just my opinion, its a personal choice what company or plan a person is happy to deal with.

There are only 7 plans, cheaper than Teachers Plan, with no hospital excess, to choose from.   5 are with Laya, 1 Glohealth and 1 VHI plan.  All other options would have a hospital excess.

With a renewal date on 8th March 2013, you avoid the price increases with all Laya recommendations and also Plan PMI 15 11 with VHI @ 875 per person - this is very good value.  

Snowyb


----------



## Meath Lady (8 Mar 2013)

Thanks SnowyB for all your assistance with the health insurance. After much deliberation I have finally left VHI after 23 or more years and gone with Company Care Plus with Laya. Have never had any claims with Vhi apart from a 5 day public stay in public hosp when hubby had heart attack thank God and hopefully wont be claiming too much from Laya either but good to have peace of mind. The guy from VHI spent over 30 minutes trying to convince me that I would have waiting periods with my outpatients  and that cover was not comparable. However in the end I stuck to my opinion because of your helpful advice. Many thanks as health insurance is becoming increasingly difficult to understand.


----------



## 56HB (11 Mar 2013)

Hi SnowyB , 
Great post - any further advice gratefully received . Am 57 healthy so far TG. Would like cover semi private in private hospital Dublin. Don't mind paying a small excess. Not to worried about GPs alternative therapies etc etc, Would like radiology cover and cover for consultant fees. Am currently with Aviva on Business Plan Select,€1048  but would like to reduce cost to about 800-900 if possible. What do you think of Simply health Excess, Total Health choice, or Level 2 Health excess?
Thanks


----------



## snowyb (11 Mar 2013)

Hi 56HB,

If you want to stay with Aviva, I would recommend Health Plan 05, price 952pa.
Level 2 Health Excess is not great, outpatient wise.

Note:  Aviva are increasing 69 plans by an average of 4% on 31/3/2013, not sure if Health Plan 05 is included.

If your renewal date is 1/4/2013,  you can renew with Laya Healthcare with effect from 29/3/2013 to avail of the current rates and avoid the increase on 1/4/2013.

I would highly recommend both Simply Health Excess and Total Health Choice.
    The only difference between the 2 plans is 25euro in price and slight shortfall difference for hi-tech hospitals.  Either plan is ideal.
  I actually have Simply Health Excess myself,  Total Health Choice wasn't released when I renewed.  All your requirements are included.

Snowyb


----------



## snowyb (11 Mar 2013)

health insurance. After much deliberation I have finally left VHI after 23 or 





Meath Lady said:


> Thanks SnowyB for all your assistance with the more years and gone with Company Care Plus with Laya. Have never had any claims with Vhi apart from a 5 day public stay in public hosp when hubby had heart attack thank God and hopefully wont be claiming too much from Laya either but good to have peace of mind. The guy from VHI spent over 30 minutes trying to convince me that I would have waiting periods with my outpatients  and that cover was not comparable. However in the end I stuck to my opinion because of your helpful advice. Many thanks as health insurance is becoming increasingly difficult to understand.



Hi Meath Lady,

I'm so glad you stuck to your guns and weren't undermined by that phone call with VHI.
 He was totally wrong with his assertions and tried to cause confusion and instill fear to persuade you to stay with VHI.

I can totally reassure that both yourself and your husband are fully covered 
for all surgery as before in all public,private and hi-tech hospitals.  NO waiting applies.

I can also fully reassure that you both can claim all outpatients as listed on 
Company Care Plus with immediate effect - NO WAITING APPLIES.

This is also confirmed on the HIA website.  Their chart for outpatient benefits
clearly shows the age related waiting times that apply for all  providers.
Laya is the only provider that has no waiting times for any age for these benefits.

www.hia.ie/consumer-information/waiting-periods/switching-upgrade-waiting-periods/ 

If you scroll to the bottom of the page, heading Outpatient Benefits, the chart clearly shows the details.

You will also see that the waiting time with VHI for your age bracket is 1year
(52 weeks) for outpatients.
You definitely made the right decision,  you have nothing to worry about.

Snowyb


----------



## 56HB (12 Mar 2013)

thanks for that information. I also insure my 24 year old daughter both policies due before end of March. I cannot afford to keep her on the VHI one choice plan. I think I actually just want her covered for semi private in a public hospital . Laya have one policy for around €500 is this worth it.
She would have very few GP visits so day to day med costs are low.


----------



## snowyb (12 Mar 2013)

Yes,  Essential First is perfect for semi private in a public hospital.  It does what it says on the tin.  Otherwise, she would be over insured at that young,healthy age.  

If you pay for her day to day medical costs,  you can include them on your Med 1 claim with Revenue at the end of the tax year.

I'd say a lot of people will be thinking in terms of public hospital cover only in the next few years, if the price increases don't stop.

Snowyb


----------

